# Atl1 problems....really really frustrated with Linux

## Goonda

Folks I'm trying to install Gentoo on my new machine:

Core2Duo E6550

X1900XTX

ASUS P5K (Attansic LAN)

Viewsonic 1912wb 19.1" Widescreen LCD.

First up, the 2007.0 graphical install CD is fu@#ed up. It keeps looping to a black screen which says my monitor is "out of range". It is not allowing me to kill the X server by Ctl+Alt+Bkspace. O.k, that I can probably fix if I use the no-gui option.

What is mega frustrating is this mother-fu#$ing Ethernet chip made by some punk ass b!tches from Attansic. So, I pick up the minimal install cd from the kernel of truth site (great site BTW) and boot. I pick 800 x 600 res and everything is fine. I do an lsmod and the atl1 hows up. Great! However to my disappointment eth0 does not come up. So I say, o.k,let me try Ubuntu 7.10.

Installed it and son of a b!@#....same motherf$!ing problem. Atl1 loads up but a dmesg spits up an error.

Please help me fix this. I am really tired of using Winblows Crapista/XP. I hate the goddamn slow ass Internet Exploder and the bogus product activation crap everytime I swap hardware. Don't make me go back to Windoze....

I am using the AMD64 version of ubuntu and uname -r gives

```
2.6.22-12-generic
```

```
To run a command as administrator (user "root"), use "sudo <command>".

See "man sudo_root" for details.

goonda@Goonda:~$ sudo lsmod

[sudo] password for goonda:

Module                  Size  Used by

rfcomm                 42136  2 

l2cap                  26240  11 rfcomm

bluetooth              57060  4 rfcomm,l2cap

ppdev                  10244  0 

ipv6                  274020  10 

cpufreq_powersave       2688  0 

cpufreq_ondemand        9612  0 

cpufreq_stats           7232  0 

cpufreq_userspace       5280  0 

freq_table              5792  2 cpufreq_ondemand,cpufreq_stats

cpufreq_conservative     8072  0 

button                  8976  0 

video                  18060  0 

sbs                    19592  0 

ac                      6148  0 

dock                   10656  0 

container               5504  0 

battery                11012  0 

sbp2                   24072  0 

parport_pc             37412  0 

lp                     12580  0 

parport                37448  3 ppdev,parport_pc,lp

snd_hda_intel         263712  1 

snd_usb_audio          81024  0 

snd_pcm_oss            44672  0 

snd_mixer_oss          17664  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_usb_lib            17920  1 snd_usb_audio

snd_hwdep              10244  1 snd_usb_audio

snd_pcm                80388  3 snd_hda_intel,snd_usb_audio,snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_dummy           4740  0 

snd_seq_oss            33152  0 

snd_seq_midi            9600  0 

bt878                  11832  0 

snd_rawmidi            25728  2 snd_usb_lib,snd_seq_midi

snd_seq_midi_event      8448  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi

usblp                  15104  0 

snd_seq                53232  6 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_timer              24324  2 snd_pcm,snd_seq

snd_seq_device          9228  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq

snd                    54660  13 snd_hda_intel,snd_usb_audio,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_hwdep,snd_pcm,snd_seq_oss,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device

tuner                  63144  0 

atl1                   36108  0 

mii                     6528  1 atl1

bttv                  177012  1 bt878

video_buf              26244  1 bttv

ir_common              35460  1 bttv

compat_ioctl32          2304  1 bttv

i2c_algo_bit            7428  1 bttv

btcx_risc               5896  1 bttv

tveeprom               16784  1 bttv

i2c_core               26112  4 tuner,bttv,i2c_algo_bit,tveeprom

videodev               29312  1 bttv

v4l2_common            18432  3 tuner,bttv,videodev

soundcore               8800  1 snd

xpad                    9988  0 

serio_raw               8068  0 

snd_page_alloc         10888  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

intel_agp              25620  0 

v4l1_compat            15364  2 bttv,videodev

pcspkr                  4224  0 

shpchp                 34580  0 

pci_hotplug            32704  1 shpchp

psmouse                39952  0 

agpgart                35016  1 intel_agp

evdev                  11136  5 

ext3                  133768  1 

jbd                    60456  1 ext3

mbcache                 9732  1 ext3

sg                     36764  0 

sr_mod                 17828  1 

cdrom                  37536  1 sr_mod

sd_mod                 30336  3 

usbhid                 29536  0 

hid                    28928  1 usbhid

ata_generic             8452  0 

floppy                 60004  0 

pata_jmicron            7552  0 

ohci1394               36528  0 

ahci                   23300  1 

ieee1394               96312  2 sbp2,ohci1394

ata_piix               17540  2 

libata                124528  4 ata_generic,pata_jmicron,ahci,ata_piix

scsi_mod              147084  5 sbp2,sg,sr_mod,sd_mod,libata

ehci_hcd               36108  0 

uhci_hcd               26640  0 

usbcore               138248  8 snd_usb_audio,snd_usb_lib,usblp,xpad,usbhid,ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd

thermal                14344  0 

processor              31944  1 thermal

fan                     5764  0 

fuse                   47124  1 

apparmor               40600  0 

commoncap               8320  1 apparmor

goonda@Goonda:~$ ifconfig

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:28 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:28 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:1400 (1.3 KB)  TX bytes:1400 (1.3 KB)

goonda@Goonda:~$ sudo dmesg|grep -i atl1

[   34.831321] atl1 0000:02:00.0: version 2.0.7

[   38.869912] atl1: probe of 0000:02:00.0 failed with error -5

goonda@Goonda:~$ 

goonda@Goonda:~$ clear

goonda@Goonda:~$ sudo lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express DRAM Controller (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 02)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02)

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 02)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 02)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 6 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 92)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801IB (ICH9) LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801IB (ICH9) 2 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) 2 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc R580 [Radeon X1900 XT] (Primary)

01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc R580 [Radeon X1900 XT] (Secondary)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. L1 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev b0)

03:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 03)

03:00.1 IDE interface: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 03)

05:02.0 Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture (rev 02)

05:02.1 Multimedia controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Audio Capture (rev 02)

05:03.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. IEEE 1394 Host Controller (rev c0)

goonda@Goonda:~$ sudo lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

rfcomm                 42136  2 

l2cap                  26240  11 rfcomm

bluetooth              57060  4 rfcomm,l2cap

ppdev                  10244  0 

ipv6                  274020  10 

cpufreq_powersave       2688  0 

cpufreq_ondemand        9612  0 

cpufreq_stats           7232  0 

cpufreq_userspace       5280  0 

freq_table              5792  2 cpufreq_ondemand,cpufreq_stats

cpufreq_conservative     8072  0 

button                  8976  0 

video                  18060  0 

sbs                    19592  0 

ac                      6148  0 

dock                   10656  0 

container               5504  0 

battery                11012  0 

sbp2                   24072  0 

parport_pc             37412  0 

lp                     12580  0 

parport                37448  3 ppdev,parport_pc,lp

snd_hda_intel         263712  1 

snd_usb_audio          81024  0 

snd_pcm_oss            44672  0 

snd_mixer_oss          17664  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_usb_lib            17920  1 snd_usb_audio

snd_hwdep              10244  1 snd_usb_audio

snd_pcm                80388  3 snd_hda_intel,snd_usb_audio,snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_dummy           4740  0 

snd_seq_oss            33152  0 

snd_seq_midi            9600  0 

bt878                  11832  0 

snd_rawmidi            25728  2 snd_usb_lib,snd_seq_midi

snd_seq_midi_event      8448  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi

usblp                  15104  0 

snd_seq                53232  6 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_timer              24324  2 snd_pcm,snd_seq

snd_seq_device          9228  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq

snd                    54660  13 snd_hda_intel,snd_usb_audio,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_hwdep,snd_pcm,snd_seq_oss,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device

tuner                  63144  0 

atl1                   36108  0 

mii                     6528  1 atl1

bttv                  177012  1 bt878

video_buf              26244  1 bttv

ir_common              35460  1 bttv

compat_ioctl32          2304  1 bttv

i2c_algo_bit            7428  1 bttv

btcx_risc               5896  1 bttv

tveeprom               16784  1 bttv

i2c_core               26112  4 tuner,bttv,i2c_algo_bit,tveeprom

videodev               29312  1 bttv

v4l2_common            18432  3 tuner,bttv,videodev

soundcore               8800  1 snd

xpad                    9988  0 

serio_raw               8068  0 

snd_page_alloc         10888  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

intel_agp              25620  0 

v4l1_compat            15364  2 bttv,videodev

pcspkr                  4224  0 

shpchp                 34580  0 

pci_hotplug            32704  1 shpchp

psmouse                39952  0 

agpgart                35016  1 intel_agp

evdev                  11136  5 

ext3                  133768  1 

jbd                    60456  1 ext3

mbcache                 9732  1 ext3

sg                     36764  0 

sr_mod                 17828  0 

cdrom                  37536  1 sr_mod

sd_mod                 30336  3 

usbhid                 29536  0 

hid                    28928  1 usbhid

ata_generic             8452  0 

floppy                 60004  0 

pata_jmicron            7552  0 

ohci1394               36528  0 

ahci                   23300  0 

ieee1394               96312  2 sbp2,ohci1394

ata_piix               17540  2 

libata                124528  4 ata_generic,pata_jmicron,ahci,ata_piix

scsi_mod              147084  5 sbp2,sg,sr_mod,sd_mod,libata

ehci_hcd               36108  0 

uhci_hcd               26640  0 

usbcore               138248  8 snd_usb_audio,snd_usb_lib,usblp,xpad,usbhid,ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd

thermal                14344  0 

processor              31944  1 thermal

fan                     5764  0 

fuse                   47124  1 

apparmor               40600  0 

commoncap               8320  1 apparmor

goonda@Goonda:~$ sudo dmesg|grep -i atl1

[   34.831321] atl1 0000:02:00.0: version 2.0.7

[   38.869912] atl1: probe of 0000:02:00.0 failed with error -5

goonda@Goonda:~$ 

```

----------

## Goonda

Tried to compile from the latest source but that is not working either.  :Sad: 

```
goonda@Goonda:~$ ls

Desktop  Documents  Examples  Music  Pictures  Public  Templates  Videos

goonda@Goonda:~$ cd Desktop/Attansic/src/

goonda@Goonda:~/Desktop/Attansic/src$ sudo make install

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.22-12-generic/build SUBDIRS=/home/goonda/Desktop/Attansic/src modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.22-12-generic'

  CC [M]  /home/goonda/Desktop/Attansic/src/at_main.o

In file included from /home/goonda/Desktop/Attansic/src/at_main.c:1:

/home/goonda/Desktop/Attansic/src/at.h:10:5: warning: "AUTO" is not defined

/home/goonda/Desktop/Attansic/src/at.h:82:5: warning: "DBG" is not defined

/home/goonda/Desktop/Attansic/src/at_main.c:109: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/home/goonda/Desktop/Attansic/src/at_main.c: In function ‘at_init_module’:

/home/goonda/Desktop/Attansic/src/at_main.c:135: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘pci_module_init’

/home/goonda/Desktop/Attansic/src/at_main.c:352:53: error: macro "INIT_WORK" passed 3 arguments, but takes just 2

/home/goonda/Desktop/Attansic/src/at_main.c: In function ‘at_probe’:

/home/goonda/Desktop/Attansic/src/at_main.c:351: error: ‘INIT_WORK’ undeclared (first use in this function)

/home/goonda/Desktop/Attansic/src/at_main.c:351: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

/home/goonda/Desktop/Attansic/src/at_main.c:351: error: for each function it appears in.)

/home/goonda/Desktop/Attansic/src/at_main.c:355:51: error: macro "INIT_WORK" passed 3 arguments, but takes just 2

/home/goonda/Desktop/Attansic/src/at_main.c:358:53: error: macro "INIT_WORK" passed 3 arguments, but takes just 2

/home/goonda/Desktop/Attansic/src/at_main.c: In function ‘at_notify_reboot’:

/home/goonda/Desktop/Attansic/src/at_main.c:469: warning: ‘pci_find_device’ is deprecated (declared at include/linux/pci.h:477)

/home/goonda/Desktop/Attansic/src/at_main.c: In function ‘at_up’:

/home/goonda/Desktop/Attansic/src/at_main.c:952: warning: ‘deprecated_irq_flag’ is deprecated (declared at include/linux/interrupt.h:66)

/home/goonda/Desktop/Attansic/src/at_main.c:952: warning: ‘deprecated_irq_flag’ is deprecated (declared at include/linux/interrupt.h:66)

/home/goonda/Desktop/Attansic/src/at_main.c:953: warning: passing argument 2 of ‘request_irq’ from incompatible pointer type

/home/goonda/Desktop/Attansic/src/at_main.c: In function ‘at_vlan_rx_kill_vid’:

/home/goonda/Desktop/Attansic/src/at_main.c:1249: error: ‘struct vlan_group’ has no member named ‘vlan_devices’

/home/goonda/Desktop/Attansic/src/at_main.c: In function ‘at_restore_vlan’:

/home/goonda/Desktop/Attansic/src/at_main.c:1267: error: ‘struct vlan_group’ has no member named ‘vlan_devices’

/home/goonda/Desktop/Attansic/src/at_main.c: In function ‘at_rx_checksum’:

/home/goonda/Desktop/Attansic/src/at_main.c:2270: error: ‘CHECKSUM_HW’ undeclared (first use in this function)

/home/goonda/Desktop/Attansic/src/at_main.c: In function ‘at_tso’:

/home/goonda/Desktop/Attansic/src/at_main.c:2487: error: ‘struct sk_buff’ has no member named ‘nh’

/home/goonda/Desktop/Attansic/src/at_main.c:2488: error: ‘struct sk_buff’ has no member named ‘nh’

/home/goonda/Desktop/Attansic/src/at_main.c:2489: error: ‘struct sk_buff’ has no member named ‘h’

/home/goonda/Desktop/Attansic/src/at_main.c:2489: error: ‘struct sk_buff’ has no member named ‘nh’

/home/goonda/Desktop/Attansic/src/at_main.c:2490: error: ‘struct sk_buff’ has no member named ‘nh’

/home/goonda/Desktop/Attansic/src/at_main.c:2494: error: ‘struct sk_buff’ has no member named ‘nh’

/home/goonda/Desktop/Attansic/src/at_main.c:2498: error: ‘struct sk_buff’ has no member named ‘nh’

/home/goonda/Desktop/Attansic/src/at_main.c:2499: error: ‘struct sk_buff’ has no member named ‘h’

/home/goonda/Desktop/Attansic/src/at_main.c: In function ‘at_tx_csum’:

/home/goonda/Desktop/Attansic/src/at_main.c:2517: error: ‘CHECKSUM_HW’ undeclared (first use in this function)

/home/goonda/Desktop/Attansic/src/at_main.c:2519: error: ‘struct sk_buff’ has no member named ‘h’

/home/goonda/Desktop/Attansic/src/at_main.c:2520: error: ‘struct sk_buff’ has no member named ‘h’

/home/goonda/Desktop/Attansic/src/at_main.c: In function ‘at_tx_map’:

/home/goonda/Desktop/Attansic/src/at_main.c:2570: error: ‘struct sk_buff’ has no member named ‘h’

/home/goonda/Desktop/Attansic/src/at_main.c:2570: error: ‘struct sk_buff’ has no member named ‘h’

/home/goonda/Desktop/Attansic/src/at_main.c: In function ‘at_xmit_frame’:

/home/goonda/Desktop/Attansic/src/at_main.c:2743: error: ‘struct sk_buff’ has no member named ‘h’

/home/goonda/Desktop/Attansic/src/at_main.c:2743: error: ‘struct sk_buff’ has no member named ‘h’

make[2]: *** [/home/goonda/Desktop/Attansic/src/at_main.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/home/goonda/Desktop/Attansic/src] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.22-12-generic'

make: *** [default] Error 2

goonda@Goonda:~/Desktop/Attansic/src$ 
```

----------

## defenderBG

i assume u have drivers working on windows...?

try then ndiswrapper  :Wink: 

general info on wiki: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NdisWrapper

howtos: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/joomla/index.php?/component/option,com_openwiki/Itemid,33/

have fun, live free, get a girlfriend and curse less

----------

## cyrillic

You could also try a newer kernel version like 2.6.23 and see if the included atl1 driver works any better than the one in 2.6.22

----------

## doctork

I dunno.  What I'd probably do is go out and find another ethernet card known to work, plug it in, and get on with installing the system.  Then, when there was some indication the Attansic might work, I would probably return to that.

But that's just me, I guess.

Doc

----------

## mbreith

Replacing the card would work fine if you aren't trying this on a laptop. Also I don't know how expensive gigabit ethernet cards are. 

Another option to try is downloading the most recent driver and seeing if that works. You will have to be running a kernel that you have the header/source code for (a lot of live cd's don't have them for some reason). Download from sourceforge.

I'm guessing you know how to install a driver externally since your original post, although laced with expletives, was somewhat knowledgeable.

----------

## mbreith

This also looks interesting. I don't know how reliable the hack is though.

----------

## Goonda

 *mbreith wrote:*   

> I'm guessing you know how to install a driver externally since your original post, although laced with expletives, was somewhat knowledgeable.

 

Not really mate. You give me too much credit. I'm a bit calm tonight, just needed a few drinks and a hooker...always works like a charm.  :Very Happy: 

Man, here is the problem with an extra NIC card, I don't have any room to install it. The cooler on the x1900xtx (Thermalright HR-03) occupies 2 PCI slots (it has a 120mm fan over it) and I have a TV-Tuner card on the only other remaining slot. I'm gonna give the very interesting hack you provided a go and see what happens.

Tied the official Ubuntu 7.10. Still the same issue, driver is fu#$ed up. I must be the unluckiest guy on the planet. First trying to get Gentoo to run on my DFI NF4 was a pain in the ass (DFI boards are crap BTW), now the latest and greatest from ASUS is busting my balls. Seriously man, I'm gonna get some kool-aid and begin writing my own OS....

On the other hand, suppose I go with a 32 bit Gentoo, how hard will it be to jump back into 64 bit? Well, I'll give the hack a go and if that does not work, I'll try 32 bit. If that does not work I'm just gonna say f#4k it and install DOS 6.22...

Thanks for your help though. Much appreciated.

----------

## username234

I could be wrong, but it is my understanding that to go from Gentoo 32-bit back to Gentoo 64-bit requires a complete reinstall of the system.

However, there is support for your Ethernet device in 2.6.22, though I can't vouch for 2.6.19 (which the LiveCDs are based on).  Have you tried a Knoppix disk? Knoppix tends to support more hardware (and configurations) than Gentoo's LiveCDs, and if worse comes to worse you can configure Gentoo from within a Knoppix environment.

----------

## overkll

Maybe I missed something in your post, but HOW did you try to bring up eth0?  Did you use the "net-setup" command?, or are you expecting DHCP to do it's magic?

Did you try:

```
# ifconfig -a
```

?  That should list ALL interfaces, whether they are up or not.  If the atl1 module is loaded, but not configured, it should show up with that command.  You just need to configure it, either as a dhcp client, or with a ip address/submask.  "net-setup" included on the install disk makes it easy.

----------

## Goonda

Only lo shows up.  :Sad: 

This is the dmesg output.

```
goonda@Goonda:~$ sudo dmesg|grep -i atl1

[   34.831321] atl1 0000:02:00.0: version 2.0.7

[   38.869912] atl1: probe of 0000:02:00.0 failed with error -5
```

So should I go ahead and do a net-setup? I didn't try it because ifconfig -a shows only lo.

----------

## overkll

Ah, I did miss something   :Embarassed: 

```
atl1: probe of 0000:02:00.0 failed with error -5
```

Lemme take a closer gander.

----------

## overkll

Sift through you dmesg around that error, see if there is anymore info regarding the failure.

If "ifconfig -a" only shows lo, and the module IS listed as loaded, that's not good.  You may want to try SysRescueCd.  It's a gentoo based utility cd.  Way better than the Gentoo minimal install CD IMHO.  It might, again I say MIGHT, have better support for your ethernet chip.

Personally, I avoid ASUS motherboards like the Plague when building linux boxes.  This is a perfect example why.

----------

## overkll

BTW, I recently used SysRescueCD for a 32bit install, and I believe the kernel version was 2.6.22.

----------

## Goonda

Damn...this sucks balls.

I have Ubuntu on my old IBM X41 and I'm loving it. Thought I'd get some Gentoo love going on the desktop.  :Sad: 

I'm no means a Linux anything leave alone an expert, so it has been a bit of a rough ride for me thus far. I tried kernel of truth's CD and the same problem keeps cropping up.

Also, what the hell is with GUI installation with every damn Linux flavor? Other than Ubuntu, I either get a black screen or X-server crashes with some bullsh!t error. God knows how many alternatives to Winblows I have tried...Solaris (GUI is crap, not network, generally worthless for a home user), Free BSD (Holy hell it is a PITA to setup...), Mandriva 2008 (Black screen), Fedora (bloatware), Ubuntu(best experience so far. Built for noobs like me), VectorLinux (Black screen). Damn, I have more Linux CD's than p0rn......sad day indeed.....  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## overkll

 *Quote:*   

> Damn, I have more Linux CD's than p0rn......sad day indeed..... 

 

LMAO

Gentoo isn't an instant gratification distro.  It takes patience and perserverence.  Even then, a beginning linux user may need more than one install to get it right.  But the forums are great.   :Razz: 

Best results are yielded with the good ol command line install, not the gui installation disk.  Just follow the handbook very carefully.  I'd also suggest using the SysRescueCD.  It has a newer kernel than the gentoo minimal cd and ubuntu cd/system.  It may work perfectly for your ethernet chip.

----------

## flysideways

 *Goonda wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Viewsonic 1912wb 19.1" Widescreen LCD.
> 
>  It keeps looping to a black screen which says my monitor is "out of range". It is not allowing me to kill the X server by Ctl+Alt+Bkspace. 

 

Does that mean, the display's OSD says out of range? You will find this to be a problem with many LCDs because their edid reports frequencies that don't actually work. It is a case of getting the right freq in the xorg.conf file. Killing X is indeed working, you just don't see it because your LCD can't operate at the frequencies that it said it could. But a Gentoo command line install is a good thing. One can break the graphical installer in myriad ways. It's not like it's just copying binaries....

I have an old usb1 10mbit ethernet adapter that works good lasts long time. There are usually alternatives........

----------

## Goonda

Good input mate.

Problem solved (partially).....

atl1 is BROKEN for AMD64. 

It works fine for x86. I'm gonna try Ubuntu for a few days, repartition my HDD and proceed with Gentoo...

----------

## mbreith

 *Goonda wrote:*   

>  *mbreith wrote:*   I'm guessing you know how to install a driver externally since your original post, although laced with expletives, was somewhat knowledgeable. 
> 
> Not really mate. You give me too much credit. I'm a bit calm tonight, just needed a few drinks and a hooker...always works like a charm. 
> 
> 

 

First you will need to remove the module that is already in the kernel. If you compiled it directly into the kernel instead of as a module, you will need to recompile the kernel without it. If you have it set as a module you need to delete the old module. You should also update the kernel config as well so that things don't get confused later. To find the module that you need to delete, run 

```
modprobe -l | grep atl1
```

 That will tell you the full path to find the module. 

Once the old module is removed, follow the instructions that come with the source for the new module. It should be the usual make and make install. I don't think it needs a ./configure since that is what the kernel config is. I could be wrong since I have only had to do this once.

Now that the new module is installed, it can be modprobed like any other module. There is something I am forgetting here. Something about updating the module map and dependencies, but I forget the command to do it. I'll do a quick look and edit this if I can find it again.

edit:

of course 

```
update-modules
```

 Run this after installing the module and before trying to modprobe the driver.

----------

## cyrillic

 *mbreith wrote:*   

> There is something I am forgetting here. Something about updating the module map and dependencies, but I forget the command to do it. 

 

```
# depmod -a 
```

----------

## Goonda

Hell guys, thanks for all the help. I'm now running x86 Ubuntu 7.10 without a hitch. Smooth as a whistle install. I can confirm that the atl1 is broken for sure in the following distro's (All AMD64). Gonna give Gent a shot after I find my bearings a bit. Windoze is only for gaming and ExpressPCB....woot!

Gentoo 2007

Ubuntu 7.10

Mandriva 2008

----------

## jcliburn

 *Goonda wrote:*   

> I can confirm that the atl1 is broken for sure in the following distro's (All AMD64). 

 

You probably mean x86_64, not AMD64, since your mainboard doesn't use an AMD64 cpu.

Nevertheless, I'm interested in your atl1 problem.  Can you please tell me how much RAM is installed in your system?

Thanks,

Jay

----------

## jcliburn

By the way, the atl1 driver works for me just fine in a 64-bit kernel on both an Intel Core 2 Duo and an AMD64 cpu.  This is from an Intel-based host.

```
[jcliburn@egret ~]$ uname -rvmp

2.6.23.1-21.fc7 #1 SMP Thu Nov 1 20:28:15 EDT 2007 x86_64 x86_64

[jcliburn@egret ~]$ dmesg | grep atl1

atl1 0000:02:00.0: version 2.0.7

atl1 0000:02:00.0: eth0 link is up 100 Mbps full duplex

atl1 0000:02:00.0: eth0 link is up 1000 Mbps full duplex

```

The error you encountered is very odd (error -5 is -EIO, or an I/O error); I've never seen this in conjunction with the atl1 driver.  It's even more strange because your lsmod output shows the driver still running despite the I/O error.  If you stop and restart the driver, does the I/O error persist?  I wonder if the kernel is misconfigured...  Can you provide me a full dmesg output, along with your kernel config?

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Networking & Security.

Networking problem, so moved here

----------

